# New Book Covers?



## LeeC (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry, but I'm like a dog with a bone when something bothers me 


After a couple dozen more variations, I came up with these two that I halfway liked. Would either of these two grab you enough to look at the book?


[click an image to enlarge]






The background of the second is a canvas texture that doesn't show up well here.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 2, 2015)

The second one makes me want to read it. In comparison to the first one, I like it exponentially.


----------



## Warm Hands Cold Heart (Apr 2, 2015)

With out any knowledge about what the book is about, the second one grabs me. I feel like I have seen too many images of lush green with snow covered mountain for that to stand out, the font also works better for me in the second one. The box is interesting. I have never seen that box before so it is comparatively much more interesting. If the book is about Eden and you want to reference Eden as wilderness, I would suggest looking at paintings that dealt with that theme. Maybe Thomas Cole (I do know you can't use the actual image, but just to get ideas) What is missing from the first cover for me is a sense of lushness or intimacy that I associate with Eden. Of course....Maybe Eden has nothing to do with Eden as a physical place and I am being very unhelpful. The second one still gets my vote for the font alone.


----------



## Deafmute (Apr 2, 2015)

second one is way better


----------



## Elvenswordsman (Apr 2, 2015)

The second is not related to eden, in my mind, but Pandora's Box comes to mind.


----------



## LeeC (Apr 2, 2015)

Warm Hands Cold Heart,

Thanks for your comment. The point of a cover to me is to catch someone's attention long enough for them to maybe leaf through the book to see if it's something they'd like to read. 

But you know that. The reason I replied is you're being new here (welcome) and not having run across any of this, the "box" as you call it is a work of my own noted here:
http://www.writingforums.com/threads/151947-What-experience-adds-to-woodworking-art

The book on the other hand (the only one I'm working on, and now in near final draft is being beta read) is something I've posted preliminary written sketches from over the last year in the Prose Writers' Workshop for critique. 

That particular Grand Teton image influenced me personally because it's nostalgic, being a scene I'm familiar with from boyhood days, and is also a general setting in part of the book. Stepping back from those feelings though, you're all right in it not being a very "compelling" cover. 

I might add that without the varying critiques of some very accomplished writers on WF, I'd still be stumbling along  I hope you have as beneficial an experience. 

----------

And my sincere appreciation to astroannie, Deafmute, and Elvenswordsman for your comments. Of course, everything in the second image being my own, no one can complain about my using others' PD images either.

Oh, and Elvenswordsman, think in terms of Celtic mythology, and how our perception of this Eden we live in (our little blue planet) has changed from understanding and adapting to the harmonies of Mother Nature, to the hubris that our species is above it all ;-) Your reaction is understandable though, in life being a bit of a Pandora's box, increasingly of our own making. Hey, maybe someone will see that in my book  Of course my views are from a Shoshone perspective, not necessarily being held by a majority of culture.


----------



## Warm Hands Cold Heart (Apr 3, 2015)

LeeC said:


> Warm Hands Cold Heart,
> 
> The book on the other hand (the only one I'm working on, and now in near final draft is being beta read) is something I've posted preliminary written sketches from over the last year in the Prose Writers' Workshop for critique.
> 
> That particular Grand Teton image influenced me personally because it's nostalgic, being a scene I'm familiar with from boyhood days, and is also a general setting in part of the book. Stepping back from those feelings though, you're all right in it not being a very "compelling" cover.



I was thinking that would be the case. I figured my opinion might still be helpful since most people who pick up your book would, like me, be unfamiliar with it. Glad to be of any help. Knowing that the landscape is the setting for the book does make me like it a lot more.


----------



## Hananas59 (Apr 13, 2015)

I like the second on more, the first one seems empty and the attention is drawn to the letters up on top, leaving the rest of the cover to serve as a filling, while the second one uses the whole pages, enhancing the image with some beautiful letters. I would put the first one down, I would read the back of the second one. At least.


----------



## JamieJabbourIllustration (Apr 27, 2015)

Second one is much stronger, I think the font choice in the first cover is a little poor. Hard to read and sloppy looking, I think the color choice may be wrong as well. It doesn't "pop".


----------

